# Campground in Williiamsburg VA?



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi!
Looking for a campground in Williamsburg Va area/Busch Gardens with good childrens program and preferably a pool!

Any suggestions for 3rd week of August?

Thanks!
David


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I've stayed at American Heritage campground. Its nice, quite and spacious. It has a pool but no playground or activities. Its about 10-15min from Bush Gardens.

I have also stayed at the New Port news campground. It very state park like and has a great price of $18.00 per night but has only W/E hookups. They of course have dump stations. Nice playgrounds but no pool. They of course have dump stations.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Cats4Nat said:


> Hi!
> Looking for a campground in Williamsburg Va area/Busch Gardens with good childrens program and preferably a pool!
> 
> Any suggestions for 3rd week of August?
> ...


Hi- do not stay at the Jamestown Beach Campsites (dirty, noisy, no curfew) or the Anvil Campground ( next door to amtrak tracks or at least a noisy train, very small sites, no room to back rv in the back to back campsites). That leaves you with a number of other places to chose from where we didn't stay and wished we had. Enjoy the James River Plantations, Williamsburg and in Norfolk is the USS Wisconsin if you like WW2 battleships. There are also a number of Civil War and Revolutionary War Battlefields with Junior Ranger programs for the kids. My 6 year old really enjoyed those programs. Touring Williamsburg and Jamestown really made history come alive for my 14 year old, and she especially liked listening to Patrick Henry. The wife was most impressed with a day trip to Monticello, the home of Thomas Jefferson. A beautiful state with an abundance of history, enjoy your trip. PS- if you go that way, be careful of towing up Interstate 64 into the Shenandoah Valley from east to west, it's a long, hard climb.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We stayed at the KOA in williamsburg last summer. There are two of them right next to each other. It was nice, clean and quiet. They have a pool and playground and a few activities going on.

Mike


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

When visiting Williamsburg last summer, we stayed at Chippokes Plantation State Park. It's across the James River from Williamsburg, Jamestown, etc... and you have to take the ferry across (it's free and runs frequently). The ferry was actually part of the adventure for the kids. As you would expect from the name, the park is an old plantation that the state now operates as a park. The plantation house is still there, and they still plant what looked like tobacco and peanuts on the farm. There is a nice, quiet camping area and a swimming pool. It's a little off the beaten path, and definitely away from the tourist area around Williamsburg. The difference between the two sides of the river was striking. On the Williamsburg side, it was very "suburban", while accross the river in Surrey, it was extremely rural and agricultural. We had stayed at The Anvil Campground many years ago, and that was OK, but Chippokes was more to our liking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

C4N,

I live in the area, and have tried them all. When I want to stay in the Williamsburg area I stay at the Chicahominy Riverfront Park. It's run by the James City/County government. It has a pool, playground, fishing pier, boat ramp, and a small store. It's just far enough out Highway 5 to get away from the hustle and bustle, but near enough to Williamsburg to run in for milk (5 min.).
The bridge over the Chicahominy river is out for the summer, so the only way to get there is from the Williamsburg/Jamestown side. That's not a problem for me, but you should know about it if you're coming down from the Richmond side on Hwy 5.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------

